# Ibs



## Easygoing (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi guys I'm new here I fink I myt have ibs I will make this as short as I can I would be very greatful if sum1 could answer these for me to make sense . I'm a 21 year old male I belive I have anxiety I have a pain in my rectum I went to the soca to get checked out and she's said nothing it was fine when I squeese like I'm haveing a bowel movement it feels bumpy like swollen anyway I've had a change in bms I've had bad wind pains of and onbloating bloating of and on My poo has been orange green I fink yellow aswell There's times my poo comes out massive and long formed but like pebles Sometimes dark brown hard balls with lighter brown soft poo mixedflat stools / and ribbon stools I've had sharp pains in my left side middle of my stomach and the right side of my stomach I've had blood with some stools aswell but I'm thinking it's from the hemrroids who nos I've also had mucus with my stools aswell Does this sound formiler to any1


----------



## ClaireGuest17 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Hello,I've had IBS for 12 years now and I've had all the symptoms you have listed at some time or another, so to me it does sound like you have IBS and I would go back to your doctor for more advice and ask her if it's possible you have IBS or ask to be referred to another doctor for a second opinion if she still says no. If you are diagnosed with IBS ask to be referred to a dietician because what you eat has a big effect on IBS and hopefully with the dieticians help your symptoms should not be as bad. Even if you don't have IBS I would ask to be referred to a dietician any way because I think cutting some foods out of your diet could help you a lot.I hope everything gets sorted out and you receive the help you need, if you need any more answers feel free to message me on here







*


----------

